# stand i'm makeing for 55 gallon and a ten



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

the stand i'm making for my 55 gallon and a ten underneath


----------



## Grumblecakes (Feb 20, 2011)

is the bottom center a cupboard? and are you painting or staining it? looks stained in the last photo but it could be the light. either way looks good


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice work Brandon. I would however, add another shelf on the right hand side to balance it out. And since you used such nice wood I would apply several layers of clear coat to show off and protect the wood.
Beaker


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

ya i'm gonna stain in clear and the center i'm gonna but a ten gallon tank there.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

stand almost finished with sealer and drawer all i need is to attach doors.
















the fish


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

looks good, but I think the 2x4's are overkill, for a 55 and a 10.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

ya never hurts to be to careful


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Word.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i finished to hood FINALLY


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks good! :thumb: Are those pieces on top of your canopy warped?


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks awesome!! Great job! But yeah looks like the top is warped. Doesn't support weight, so shouldn't matter too much.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

ya they are


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

the first door is


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

Most likely to late to fix the warp but if you want to replace them or end up needing to there is a simple way to keep it from happening again. Screw on some 1" X 1" across the grain. One on each end placed about 2" in from the end of the board and recessed enough to keep the stiffener from interfering with the operation of the lid.


----------

